# Smudgy pair



## Skye_29 (Jan 7, 2013)

Cleaned out half of my lot today, and had to get some pictures of these two. Didn't actually realise they were so similar! No idea what they are, but I've given up trying to guess genetics and such, when I breed, I pick the pretty ones  I don't sell my mice though and hardly ever breed so it's not really an issue for me. The female has a white nose, and the male has a cream left shoulder. Sorry if the pictures are huge..

Enjoy the snaps!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Beautiful! Looks like splashed colorpoint beige and splashed cream.


----------



## Skye_29 (Jan 7, 2013)

Laigaie said:


> Beautiful! Looks like splashed colorpoint beige and splashed cream.


Thanks :3


----------

